# Cubase / What is breath(cc2)?



## Jesse Tikka (Apr 17, 2017)

I feel like I'm asking a very stupid question, but oh well. Simple question, hopefully a simple answer, too. 

BTW, I did try to google it.


----------



## Daryl (Apr 17, 2017)

It'a the controller information that a Breath Controller sends. If you don't have a Breath Controller, it's pretty much irrelevant. besides, Cubase can transform any CC data you send via an Input transformer, so I wouldn't worry out it.


----------



## Jesse Tikka (Apr 17, 2017)

Y


Daryl said:


> It'a the controller information that a Breath Controller sends. If you don't have a Breath Controller, it's pretty much irrelevant. besides, Cubase can transform any CC data you send via an Input transformer, so I wouldn't worry out it.


Yeah, this is what kind of confused me. Why would you use it instead of modulation? Can you not assign your breath controller to control modulation instead of "breath", if that makes sense.


----------



## Daryl (Apr 17, 2017)

Yes, you can. However, some people don't know how to use the Input transformer, and you might want to use the Mod Wheel for something else. It gives you 2 Continuous Controllers to use at the same time.


----------



## Jesse Tikka (Apr 17, 2017)

Daryl said:


> Yes, you can. However, some people don't know how to use the Input transformer, and you might want to use the Mod Wheel for something else. It gives you 2 Continuous Controllers to use at the same time.


Oh, right. That would make sense.

Thanks for clearing it up for me.


----------



## Alohabob (Apr 17, 2017)

I know that xsample's trombone library uses cc2 to add a growl effect. I had to manually assign cc2 to a fader to control it since the mod wheel controls something else. So I wouldn't say it's irrelevant.


----------



## jononotbono (Apr 17, 2017)

Bear in mind CC2 is also Vibrato in some Libraries. For example, Cinematic Studio Strings uses CC2 for Vibrato yet Spitfire uses CC21 for Vibrato. In Cubase you can't rename CC2 Breath to Vib and thinking about it, you can't even name CC21. So, it's just another thing to remember.


----------



## Saxer (Apr 17, 2017)

In the first place CC-numbers are just numbers. You could use every CC to control anything.
To make everything a bit less confusing they used to give standard uses a name in the early 90s. Most important CC1 for mod-wheel because most keyboards have it. Makes still sense today but this was in the time of hardware General Midi modules and there are even CCs for chorus, flanger, reverb (#90 and above) to make standard midi files compatible between romplers and auto accompaniment keyboards.
Those days are hopefully gone but the CC names are still there as a relict. Best way of dealing with it is not to read it as a function but as a name. CC2 could be Jim or Jane... or Breath. "My name is Breath. C.C. Breath."


----------



## Jesse Tikka (Apr 18, 2017)

Good points. Definitely something to keep in mind.

Thanks guys.


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 18, 2017)

I swap Breath / CC#2 to replace all ModWheel assignments in Zebra2 and Omnisphere.
With 3 x Wheels that leaves me Pitch, FX Depth wet/dry, and a Master Volume boost for solos, etc.
Now I can use Breath on an expression Pedal so both hands are used for playing.
An ancient concept.


----------



## rdieters (Apr 20, 2017)

Jesse Tikka said:


> Why would you use it instead of modulation?



you can hear the difference in the youtube link below. Skip the bullshit at the beginning, start at 1m38s


----------

